# Guppy Help



## jes_babs_07 (Jul 14, 2004)

When a female guppy gets pregant, how long before she starts getting bigger. B/c I have a female who is already bigger and I think they just mated yesterday. Can anyone tell me how long before she will have her babies and can anyone spare info on Ghost Shrimp?


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

It takes a month for them to give birth.What do you want to know about ghost shrimp?


----------



## jes_babs_07 (Jul 14, 2004)

stuff like breeding?


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

yeah and dont keep them in the same tank the babies only have a 10% chance of living

ghost shrimp the females are bigger and have little black balls wich are the eggs they carry one their tail


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2004)

I have watched my ghost shrimp carry around green eggs under it's abdomen, but I have never seen a baby shrimp. I suspect ghost shrimp are nearly impossible to breed in an aquarium with fish in it because the fish eat the baby shrimp.


----------



## tick (Apr 16, 2004)

You would have to keep the ghost shrimp in a ten gallon alone with a sponge filter so they wont get sucked in the intake of other filters.I've had baby ghost shrimp in my 29 gallon ones but I added fish and they got eaten.Try to get a female with eggs on her they are green at the tail.Hope this helps


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i think different ghost shrimp have different eggs some black,some green, and some pink


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

Bullsnake said:


> I have watched my ghost shrimp carry around green eggs under it's abdomen, but I have never seen a baby shrimp. I suspect ghost shrimp are nearly impossible to breed in an aquarium with fish in it because the fish eat the baby shrimp.


No ghost shrimp do well with smaller fish, like guppys and tetras. Its simple to breed ghost shrimp if you have them with guppys or tetras, unlike cichlids which will eat them and the eggs.. <- I think..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Nope. Baby ghost shrimp will not survive guppies. If you get small enough, guppies are voracious! Also, ghost shrimp babies grown slow...

I think you wanted more guppy info. It's almost impossible to tell when a female was mated if they aren't kept separate from birth! They mate constantly and hold sperm for long periods of time. Many people have even made the silly conclusion that their guppy bred with their pleco because the male guppy had been gone for weeks...


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

lol







they could say that if the male was gone for a year


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

acestro said:


> Nope. Baby ghost shrimp will not survive guppies. If you get small enough, guppies are voracious! Also, ghost shrimp babies grown slow...
> 
> I think you wanted more guppy info. It's almost impossible to tell when a female was mated if they aren't kept separate from birth! They mate constantly and hold sperm for long periods of time. Many people have even made the silly conclusion that their guppy bred with their pleco because the male guppy had been gone for weeks...


 Yeah...guppys are just vicious aren't they? J/k but anyways my guppys go no where near my ghost shrimp..they just leave him alone..from what i've read they are compatible..at my pet store where I bought the ghost shrimp it has a list of compatible tankmates and one of them was guppys.....


----------

